# Bletchley Park G Block - April 2012 (Pic Heavy)



## a_little_feisty (Apr 7, 2012)

Explored in the company of Ladyhayles, Priority 7 and Urbanekul. This maze of buildings is located on the main Bletchley Park site next to a new housing development and has reportedly also been sold for re-development.

The history part:



> Constructed in October 1943 as an addition to D and F blocks, block G formed part of the Government Code & Cipher School. It comprises of two self-contained but interconnecting elements; a single storey complex of five spurs to the west and a two storey complex of five spurs, arranged in a U-shape formation to the east.
> 
> The single storey spurs to the west housed the ISK and ISOS sections, who dealt with decoding of Enigma and conventional cipher messages from the German secret service. The two storey U-shaped block to the east housed SIXTA, the Army traffic analysis sections, who dealt with the direction of radio intercept stations and analysis of enemy radio traffic.
> 
> After the departure of the Government Code & Cipher School in 1946 the building was used as a training school for the Post Office and then British Telecom. A prefab extension was added during the 60s and 4 training sheds by 1976. Since e closure of the school in 1984 the building has been empty and became part of the Bletchley Park Trust in 1994.



The photos:
































































































































Unfortunately we were rumbled on our way out so I wasn't able to get any decent exterior shots.

Thanks for looking


----------



## UEP-Wales (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like a cracking explore! Thanks for sharing


----------



## hydealfred (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice - interesting looking place.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Apr 7, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Looks like a cracking explore! Thanks for sharing



It is . . . especially if like me you love long corridors and lots of peely paint!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 7, 2012)

Imagine the activity in the war years bet it was awesome,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2012)

Whoa, what a fantastic explore. Documents, peely paint, corridors! Love it. 
Fantastic photos, excellent report!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yes very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## John_D (Apr 7, 2012)

Great explore. I was there last Monday doing the official museum tour, must admit I didn't consider wandering around the derelict parts of the site, been there three times in the last twelve months and still haven't seen all that the museum offers officially, run out of time on each occasion.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Apr 7, 2012)

John_D said:


> Great explore. I was there last Monday doing the official museum tour, must admit I didn't consider wandering around the derelict parts of the site, been there three times in the last twelve months and still haven't seen all that the museum offers officially, run out of time on each occasion.



We were looking at the museum website earlier today, as having explored the derelict parts now thought it would be interesting to go and see the official stuff too . . . and now having read your comments it definitely sounds like a good idea


----------



## MD (Apr 7, 2012)

I looked at this when I went to the museum 
Like others have said the museum in great 
The cinema bit was good I recomend that


----------



## highcannons (Apr 7, 2012)

Magic site and great report. After BT finished with the buildings the Fire Service used them for training, crews were blinfolded and had to search the buildings and rescue casualties. Thanks for the report..


----------



## John_D (Apr 8, 2012)

a_little_feisty said:


> We were looking at the museum website earlier today, as having explored the derelict parts now thought it would be interesting to go and see the official stuff too . . . and now having read your comments it definitely sounds like a good idea


The best part is that the admission ticket gives you free entry for as many times as you like for 12 months, just have to cough up the £3 parking charge each time. (take a packed lunch though, the food on site is expensive and of not very good quality, I took a cool box last week with food and a couple of beers )


----------

